# What job websites???



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey all, Other than recruitment agencies (useless) trade me and seek, what other job websites are there? I currently detest the job i took (was offered 2 and took the wrong one, typical!!!) and am trying to get out of it asap...just doesnt seem to be much around at the moment. My experience is in food retail / marketing. Thanks xx


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chellebubbles said:


> Hey all, Other than recruitment agencies (useless) trade me and seek, what other job websites are there? I currently detest the job i took (was offered 2 and took the wrong one, typical!!!) and am trying to get out of it asap...just doesnt seem to be much around at the moment. My experience is in food retail / marketing. Thanks xx


Typical, eh? 
If you're into marketing then it might be worth contacting Marketing Association - they'll have various events on and they're a great place to network. As many people will tell you - networking is the way to go in NZ!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Atleast you're THERE with a job to quit.


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

megan130 said:


> Atleast you're THERE with a job to quit.


This is true Megan, but when your working 60 hours a week and you dont like your job.....its kind of hard to enjoy it really...at the moment id rather be anywhere but here!!!


----------



## aileendee (May 23, 2012)

Most jobs are listed on tradme or seek. But lots of people get jobs through word of mouth. It's all about knowing the right people


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

aileendee said:


> Most jobs are listed on tradme or seek. But lots of people get jobs through word of mouth. It's all about knowing the right people


Who are these people lol !! 



Thanks

x


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chellebubbles said:


> This is true Megan, but when your working 60 hours a week and you dont like your job.....its kind of hard to enjoy it really...at the moment id rather be anywhere but here!!!


That's long hours - difficult, I know - but have you tried saying no?
With reasons, of course....

I'm working for a company that is notorious for pushing its staff. 
I rebelled and started pushing back. 
Much to my amazement my boss (who is well known for never giving compliments and being a bit of a bully) has started complimenting me on my emails which he considers 'knock the nail on the head!!!'

Do you have a work visa or a residents visa? If it's the former then it's a tad more difficult to tell them what to do with their job.


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah, i have a residents visa. Its meant to be 45 hours a week....ha ha ha. Just seems it the norm there to do exactly what they say or they ridicule you for being weak lol, the jobs nothing liket what was advertised, and they then keep bringing in new rules, which i dont agree with but have to follow and make my team follow too. Think i will just keep at it until something comes along thats a little better, but who knows...maybe most companies are like this? I think because the blame culture hasnt hit over here yet they can expect people to do this?


----------



## Scoojez (Apr 12, 2012)

chellebubbles said:


> Yeah, i have a residents visa. Its meant to be 45 hours a week....ha ha ha. Just seems it the norm there to do exactly what they say or they ridicule you for being weak lol, the jobs nothing liket what was advertised, and they then keep bringing in new rules, which i dont agree with but have to follow and make my team follow too. Think i will just keep at it until something comes along thats a little better, but who knows...maybe most companies are like this? I think because the blame culture hasnt hit over here yet they can expect people to do this?


Sorry to hear things aren't as was expected  can I ask what field you are working in?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chellebubbles said:


> Yeah, i have a residents visa. Its meant to be 45 hours a week....ha ha ha. Just seems it the norm there to do exactly what they say or they ridicule you for being weak lol, the jobs nothing liket what was advertised, and they then keep bringing in new rules, which i dont agree with but have to follow and make my team follow too. Think i will just keep at it until something comes along thats a little better, but who knows...maybe most companies are like this? I think because the blame culture hasnt hit over here yet they can expect people to do this?


That's not the norm in most jobs - it sounds like you have a bad company there. They shouldn't be expecting you to work 60 hours a week and certainly shouldn't be ridiculing you for wanting a life outside of work! 

I can't guarantee it will be different elsewhere - but you'd be unlucky to find another one that bad.

What area of business are you in?


----------

